# Honda 300 motor help



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

I was wondering how to adjust the valves on a 1992 honda 300. Also how much could you usually get from parting out a honda 300 with a bad top end?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

take the two plugs out of the left side cover of the engine (one is on the starter reduction gears and the other on the flywheel) turn the engine via the starter reduction gears with an allen wrench until you see the 'T' line up with the ^ on the cover. Keep in mind you'll have several different marks (one will be F and the others will be little lines), but your looking for the T.

Once you've done this you can pull the gas tank off and remove the two valve access covers (it will have one toward the front and one toward the rear...held in place by two bolts on each). Loosen the nut on the rocker with a 10mm wrench while holding the screw in the middle with a flat head screw driver. With a feeler gauge set the valve clearance to .060" (tighten or loosen the screw to tighten or loosen the valve) on each valve (exhaust and intake). Make sure you can still move the feeler gauge with little resistance and while holding the screwdriver re-tighten the locking nut.


Good luck


----------

